# Best wheel sealer / wax



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Got a bit of xmas money to spend so looking at some new products.

Looking at Autofinesse mint rims, but it's a little steep, any alternatives or should I get that?

:thumb:


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Everyone reccomend a fk1000p, I've just been bought some for Xmas, can't wait to give it a try Friday!:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

BMD Revolutions is fabtastic and so easy to use.

It makes the wheels look very sharp and slick. Water behavior is great too and makes future cleaning much easier.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Gtechniq C5 is a great Sealent as is EXO but waxes I'd suggest bouncers looking sweet wheel wax


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmm, rite think I need to do much more research then! I must admit I like the Auto Finesse products because of the packaging!!


----------



## terrytibbs (Feb 16, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> BMD Revolutions is fabtastic and so easy to use.
> 
> It makes the wheels look very sharp and slick. Water behavior is great too and makes future cleaning much easier.


Hi - what tyre dressing have you used on there?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I used FK1000p on my wheels. It's cheap and very good. Haven't used a wheel cleaner on my wheels for a couple of months now. Just soapy wash water.










Tyres dressed with AF satin tyre dressing.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

terrytibbs said:


> Hi - what tyre dressing have you used on there?


Pinnacly black onyx


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> BMD Revolutions is fabtastic and so easy to use.
> 
> It makes the wheels look very sharp and slick. Water behavior is great too and makes future cleaning much easier.


Hope so chaps just got a sample :thumb: will see how it fairs against FK1000


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291641


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P for me :thumb:


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

I only have experience with PB wheelsealant - have 3 layers on my wheels and must say it does a great job so far. Has ben put on at the end last August. Dirt and such comes of very easily.


----------



## budgetbus (Mar 25, 2007)

Inge said:


> I only have experience with PB wheelsealant - have 3 layers on my wheels and must say it does a great job so far. Has ben put on at the end last August. Dirt and such comes of very easily.


Its a great product.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

AG HD wax. Works better and lasts longer than any dedicated wheel sealant I've tried so far. I'm pretty confident your choice of whatever you wax your paintwork with will work just as well.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As above HD works well. As does EGP if you want something quicktime without waiting for something to be delivered:thumbup:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Planet Polish wheel seal & shine for me..


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Raceglaze nano wheel sealant. I previously used CG Wheel Guard, but the Raceglaze wins hands down. I gave 5 wheels 2 coats, and hardly made a dent in the 250ml bottle. And my Bilberry wheel cleaner which I love so much is now redundant, I can wipe dirt off the wheels with my finger, nevermind using a cleaner.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

As far as wheel protection,its coatings only for me.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

As above, coatings all the way. Had CQUK on one wheel for 11 months so far and had 2 different wheel sealants on the others in that time. I haven't touch washed that wheel for a long time, just sprayed with wheel cleaner, pw off and job done :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Coating or swissvax autobahn for me.


----------

